# 500"s



## Zelth (Nov 15, 2012)

I am having some issues at the moment, I have 100x40x50 cm tank, filtered with a fluval 205, and bought 550 cryptocorynes last week (it sounds like a bunch but they have 4-5 leafs each) and as expected most lost one or two leafs due to temperature, water etc.. and its getting clowdy, I wonder if my high lights are afecting them too((5600k ,t5 ,54 watts))?


----------



## bruceqiu (Jan 18, 2013)

I think it's ok for the light. Don't worry. In my tank 90x45x45, I use 6 T5HO, total 234watt. I bought some bullosa and keei 1 month ago. They grew new leaf after about 3 weeks. Before that, they almost lost all the old leaves. I think for new crypt, the big issue is it need very long time to adapt water and sand in your tank.


----------

